# Small nut driver needed



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi All, 

I recently purchased an Accucraft C19 sparkie. I'm trying to find a 2 mm. nut driver to fasten the whistle arm to the whistle. I've looked everywhere and can't find one. Any suggestions from those who have these engines?


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

McMaster-Carr 

part #52965A24


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

jimtyp 

I checked with McMaster-Carr online and found the number you gave me. The nut checks 2.06 mm. or .081". I think I'll order both the 2mm. and the 3/32 drivers. Hope either one will work. I don't want to "round-over" the hex head! THX for your help.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad to help. Hope it works. Let us know. 

How did you find out that the 2mm checks 2.06mm?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually I checked the head on the screw with digital calipers and this screw (from Accucraft) checked at 2.06 mm. or .081". This screw sounds like an oddball to me. 
I was a tool and die maker before I retired. These sizes are off-the-wall as far as I can tell. It would be nice if the manufacturer in China would get some standards! I see now why a nut driver was NOT included with the engine.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary...while you at it...order the 1.6mm nut driver. If you have Accucraft stuff, you'll find you'll need it eventually. AND...if you search the archives, you'll find more on this Accucraft nut driver issue and how folks solved it. This has come up many times.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Mike. I'll check it out.


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary, 
You are right about the Chinese stuff being off the wall. Try mixing and matching European (German) Metrics with Chinese Metrics..it don't work! Some one this forum once said metrics are metrics..not so as far as the stuff coming from China. Anyhow I run down to my local hardware store and find some socket head bolts (metric) for the hexhead bolt I am trying to drive. The sockets come in all sizes. So far this has worked for me. 
Noel


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

The 2 mm might check to 2.06 due to paint. Accucraft sometimes puts a very heavy coat of paint on its bolts and nuts.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Rich, 

Good point on the paint issue. I never thought about that!


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

Allen Head Bolts make inexpensive drivers for small nuts like those used to install Kadee couplers. I shrink-wrap the threads for comfort. For tough to remove nuts, the bolt can be placed in a reversible drill.


----------

